# Hotronix� Tech Video - How To Change A Heat Press Control Board



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

*Hotronix® Tech Video - How To Change A Heat Press Control Board*

Change the control board on your Hotronix® Auto Clam and MAXX™ Clam heat press in a matter of minutes. The Do-It-Yourself Parts Replacement video library contains a brief tutorial that takes you through the process, step-by-step. Learn what tools and parts are required and how to install and reassemble your heat press quickly with easy-to-follow directions. The instructions are also available on the Hotronix website in a downloadable pdf format.

Visit Heat Press How to Part Replacement | Stahlsâ€™ Hotronix and click on the “How to Change the Control Board” video to see how fast and easy it is to install a new control board. Professional support also is available 24 hours a day, 7 days a week, 365 days a year from the Hotronix tech team at (800) 727-8520.

Hotronix®, a GroupeSTAHL company, designs, engineers, and manufactures a full line of the world’s most innovative and technologically advanced heat press machines with the goal of exceeding customer expectations at a competitive cost. Made in the USA and engineered by experts who understand heat printing, Hotronix® heat presses are product safety certified. For more information, to locate a dealer, or make a dealer inquiry, call (800) 727-8520 or visit Hotronix.com.


----------

